# A couple of 10's



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

The one in the foregound had double browtines so I guess you could call him a 12. The other buck is broken up. This picture was taken around 200 yards.


----------



## ranchpeddler (Aug 19, 2005)

*great pics*

Keep them coming!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

this one was shot in SanMarcos in site of the the university


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

*Broken young 8pt*

OK, here is another deer. I am going back down to the lease tomorrow, hopefully I will see one of these guy's grand-dad! Don't worry, hunting season isn't over in Mexico.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

great photos, keep them coming.

that is pretty nice for 200yds, what kind of hardware are you shooting?


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

*Hardware & 1 more picture*

It is the Nikon D50, but I have the Nikon 82mm Fieldscope with the attachment for the D50. It is a 25x scope, equal to something like 3850mm from what I remember reading on the Nikon website before I got it. That is how I get so far. I had put it away early and tried to take a picture of a 10 point jumping the fence with the 300mm and it just turn out like little fuzzy dots. My reaction time was a little slow and I didn't get the deer on top, he was on his way back down. If I try to resize it it won't turn out too well.

I just got the camera for xmas, I have been using a video camera in the past. This is something new for me. I still have to figure out how to take quick pictures in low light conditions. Taking pictures out of my current stand I can't put a tripod in it and the subject matter doesn't tend to keep still for long. Check out this slow exposure picture of a buck shaking his head. It was taken the first time I took the camera out. I didn't even have time to focus the camera to try to get the picture.....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the great pictures! Don't do what I did this past weekend and take the batteries out to charge them and then leave them at home. Camera with no batteries -- not good! :hairout:


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I brightened it up a little for ya


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

3850mm is impressive! I am truely impressed, thanks for sharing your info. I would have never guessed that you were shooting through a scope.



> still have to figure out how to take quick pictures in low light conditions.


My suggestion would be to look into the shutter priority setting/mode on your d50 (no slower than 1/120th, much faster if possible). ALso look into bumping up the ISO. ISO800 should get you some much needed elbow room. (granted, you will add noise.. but noise is better than blurr)

Low light situations are pretty tough.. I also struggle with them.


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

*Thanks Cutter*

Thanks for the info. I will give it a shot this weekend. Hopefully I will have some time to mess with it in the stand. I really need to take a pen and pad of paper with me so I can take notes on the setting for each picture I take......


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

I was just on ebay and found the adapter piece for between the scope and camera. I paid over $400 for it before xmas. This guy is selling it no reserve. Here is the link if anyone is interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7582427061&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:US:1


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Mex hunter, no need for the pen and paper, your camera records all of the settings into the actual file. This is called EXIF data.

this is what you do. on an original image file from the camera (eg before any editing). Right click on the file, click properties, click summary, click advanced (it is possible that it is already in the advanced state.. )

You can also view this info while previewing the images in the camera. Not sure of the button to press on the nikon, but usually there is an info button you can hit while previewing a photo.

You will get info similar to this:









shutter speed, aperature, camera mode, flash, ISO, exposure compensation.. and all kinds of other info will be there.. exif is your friend, and makes the learning curve much faster..


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

also note, when the day starts getting brighter, take the camera off of ISO800. ISO100, 200, and 400 will shoot a cleaner image when more light is available.


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

Cutter - Thanks for the information. I tried it on one of my pictures. That is much easier than old fashion pen and papter. Thanks again!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Some Bucks At The Feeder*

I don't remember which camera I used here. Probably just before I bought the Olympus 750 UZ.

TH


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice ones Trouthunter. Is it November yet?:biggrin:


----------

